# Stubborn Puppy



## senior chef (Sep 6, 2021)

I swear, this puppy is one stubborn little fellow. (2 months old) He seems to think that HE IS IN CHARGE.  I've got big news for him. I'm the alpha dog in this house.
Take walking on a leash for example. When walking AWAY from the house he often refuses to go with me. He'll sit down, thrust out both fore paws and digs in. However, as soon as I turn around and start walking back toward the house he will run toward the house and pulls forward on the leash.

If, however, I carry him down the street, he does not know where he is and he will follow right along (generally). I never even heard of a dog that wasn't thrilled to go for a walk.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2021)

...  good luck with getting that upper hand.
 My dog loves to dictate our walking  routine.  He goes outside full of energy,  then realizes it's  HOT!  .. and gets mad at me about it! ..lol


----------



## senior chef (Sep 6, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> ...  good luck with getting that upper hand.
> My dog loves to dictate our walking  routine.  He goes outside full of energy,  then realizes it's  HOT!  .. and gets mad at me about it! ..lol


I saw Caesar Millan, the "dog whisperer" show how to control a dog that thinks it is the ALPHA DOG.
Caesar says, 1.) Never, ever, allow the dog out the door before you do.
                     2.) if the dog pulls hard on the leash, in an attempt to "lead", STOP WALKING. Make the dog aware that YOU are the ALPHA DOG.

My dog will eventually come around. But it's going to take all my patience.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 6, 2021)

The Myth of the Alpha Dog
https://www.animalhealthfoundation.org/blog/2017/10/the-myth-of-the-alpha-dog/
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/decoding-your-pet/201712/why-not-alpha
https://drsophiayin.com/philosophy/dominance/


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 6, 2021)

While training my dog who had the same problem, I looked her in the eye and informed her that I would win this fight as I am bigger than she.  She now walks calmly along side of me without a leash.  Takes a lot of patience and fortitude.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 6, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> The Myth of the Alpha Dog
> https://www.animalhealthfoundation.org/blog/2017/10/the-myth-of-the-alpha-dog/
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/decoding-your-pet/201712/why-not-alpha
> https://drsophiayin.com/philosophy/dominance/


I read that "Myth of the Alpha Dog.
Sorry, but I don't buy it.  I once knew a woman who owned an extremely large St Bernard. She "babied" it. The result was that that huge beast challenged humans for the food. If a bunch of us wanted to order pizza that dog would get right in our faces and with teeth barred, slobbering, snapping at us, deeply growling, literally take the entire pizza away.
Her boy friend had a solution. Before the big football game, he fed that beast 2 quarts of beer. The dog, staggered over into a corner, and passed out. We ate out pizza in peace.

However, I am a big fan of Caesar Millan and I have seen with my own eyes that his system works. I think I'll stick with Caesar.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575230640326225


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> While training my dog who had the same problem, I looked her in the eye and informed her that I would win this fight as I am bigger than she.  She now walks calmly along side of me without a leash.  Takes a lot of patience and fortitude.


Just curious. Is it normal for a puppy to eat dried leaves, small sticks, pieces of string etc. ? I know he is NOT hungry because I've just fed him and we go outside.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 7, 2021)

Oh, they chew on anything and everything.  I just would lead them away from that stuff and firmly say no.  Eventually, he will get the message.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 7, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Just curious. Is it normal for a puppy to eat dried leaves, small sticks, pieces of string etc. ? I know he is NOT hungry because I've just fed him and we go outside.


Please pay attention to what he picks up, string being one of the worst.
As @Lewkat said......puppys chew on everything......and her suggestion is right on the mark.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 7, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Just curious. Is it normal for a puppy to eat dried leaves, small sticks, pieces of string etc. ? I know he is NOT hungry because I've just fed him and we go outside.


My dog used to eat everything. He ate a half a cloth napkin and had to have it surgically removed to have it removed before it started making its way down his intestines. He had to have surgery to remove something else he ate... I can't remember what it was. Be careful what you leave laying out in the open. Not only can it get expensive for all the medical procedures, it can kill them if you don't catch it in time.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

Irwin said:


> My dog used to eat everything. *He ate a half a cloth napkin and had to have it surgically removed to have it removed before it started making its way down his intestines.* He had to have surgery to remove something else he ate... I can't remember what it was. Be careful what you leave laying out in the open. Not only can it get expensive for all the medical procedures, it can kill them if you don't catch it in time.


Jeez, is that normal ?  What happens to street/wild dogs ? with no one to watch out for them, do they just die ?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 7, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Jeez, is that normal ?  What happens to street/wild dogs ? with no one to watch out for them, do they just die ?



To put it mildly: What happened to people when there was no ER?


----------



## Irwin (Sep 7, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Jeez, is that normal ?  What happens to street/wild dogs ? with no one to watch out for them, do they just die ?


I don't know if it's "normal" or not, but it's not that uncommon. Dogs die all the time from eating crap they shouldn't eat. I would guess that feral dogs do just die unless somebody rescues them.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I don't know if it's "normal" or not, but it's not that uncommon. Dogs die all the time from eating crap they shouldn't eat. I would guess that feral dogs do just die unless somebody rescues them.


I'm not so sure I made the right decision to accept this free puppy. I never, ever heard of a dog who does not want to go outside.  Very weird !
I put the collar on him and I say, "Walk ?"  Every dog I've ever owned gets super excited and is absolutely thrilled to … walk.
He digs in and refuses to go out the door.
I must pick him up and carry him to the street. once there, he has forgotten why he didn't want to walk. At that point he is ok with walking.

Another thing that drives me crazy is that he does not lift his leg when peeing, as any normal male dog would do. He just stands there, looking at me, and it is only when he moves do I notice he has peed.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2021)

Don't feel bad, chef.  My pampered princess won't go out unless I go with her and she keeps me in sight at all times.  Also, believe it or not, she does lift her leg when she doesn't feeling squatting to pee.  They can be quirky, but wait, they are very loyal companions.


----------

